# Rocket - Upgrades



## Lindy23 (May 11, 2020)

Hi all

Looking to make some small upgrades to my machine (I have a little time on my hands) it seems these are the popular ones

1. IMS nanotech shower screen - is this nanotech stuff worth it?

2. IMS nonotech baskets. I have their single basket and i have to stay it is much better than the standard one the rocket machine comes with

3. Silicone gaskets

4. Naked portafilter

To me , none of these seem essential but are nice to have....are there any other upgrades people think are worth doing?

Thanks

Lindy


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Hello so just did a similar thread a month or go.

The shower screen is defo worth it, you can see the less clogging of coffee after a bit of use when compared to the stock screen.

I got a VST basket and there has been a real learning curve on making that work, although you get a difference in the cup.

All solid choices, some would say a group thermometer is a good upgrade but I'm not worried about the temp of the water so haven't bothered.


----------



## ISCM (Aug 1, 2020)

I would get the Naked portafilter without a second thought.
It enables me to make sure that there is no channelling and now I use it for all my shots.

If your machine can take it, I would also consider a Brew Pressure gauge, as this is a very good indicator of channelling and the only easy way to see what pressure is actually getting to your coffee.
I also think that mine looks cool and it much easier to see.

I have yet to try a basket and shower screen upgrade, as I wanted to get used to my machine and get consistent first.
That will be next.


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

GengisKhan said:


> some would say a group thermometer is a good upgrade but I'm not worried about the temp of the water so haven't bothered.


 I used a thermometer for the grouphead for a few weeks after purchase but found it wasn't needed on a regular basis. The machine takes about half an hour to warm up so that's not something that really needs measuring. I then fill a flat white cup on a cooling flush before a shot if it's been a while and then once the very hot water has subsided - which is pretty easy to identify when you watch and listen - the machine is ready to go at the right temp.


----------

